# Should I buy it?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm curious about this machine does it take the same parts are the newer K-60? 

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/3564056145.html


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a cool looking old machine! I wonder if the old ones will run 5/8 and 7/8 cable!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking of getting it for a collectable or for business trips:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If I were there it would be sold.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just need to look at the front if you go there and see if it has an adjustable collet for 7/8 and 5/8 I think I remember that it used a separate collet for the smaller cable and if it's not there then you need to find out if they are still available.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I would only buy it as a novelty item. The k60 suitcase was not a very powerful unit. I know it runs 7/8 cable but not sure about 5/8. You may have to change the jaws to do that.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*should i buy it*

i bought one of those brand new in the late 80s still use it although sewer and drain cleaning is not my everyday business
uses the same cable as the new one 7/8 i replaced the clutch in mine not hard to get parts for appears to be very similar inside to the new one i have noticed mine does not seem to have the same oomph it used to have  not sure how it compares to the newer style


----------

